# Ubuntu 16.04 Internet Abysmally Slow



## FinneganTimothy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey!

I'm running a multi-drive system. One of my drives is my Windows 10 boot drive, another is my Windows 10 storage drive, and the third is my Ubuntu 16.04 general use drive.

On my windows 10 environment, my internet is incredibly fast and responsive. On my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS environment, however, my internet takes ages to receive updates or load a webpage, to the point where it is almost unusable.

This has been an issue for several months now, and being the obsessive googler that I am, I have attempted to locate the source of the issue and solve it myself. So far, however, not a single one of the common fixes have resolved this issue.

This has been over the span of several months, and unlike Windows, I very frankly have no clue what I'm doing with Linux, nor do I understand any of the fixes that I have attempted other than simple things such as uninstalling the default network manager and installing wicd.


As such, I have no clue what command line information I need to provide in order to be helpful to anyone that wishes to help me. I'd appreciate it if a pro could walk me through discovering and solving the issue.


My wireless adapter is a Realtek RTL8192CU Wireless LAN 80211n USB 2.0 Network Adapter.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF! I would like to start by asking if you have access to hardwired internet at your location. I see that you are using a wireless card. I would like to see if this is an issue with the internet, or an issue with your wireless. I will then know how to better troubleshoot your issue.


----------



## FinneganTimothy (Sep 11, 2016)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to TSF! I would like to start by asking if you have access to hardwired internet at your location. I see that you are using a wireless card. I would like to see if this is an issue with the internet, or an issue with your wireless. I will then know how to better troubleshoot your issue.


I do not have access to hardwired internet at my home. I do know, however, that the wireless card works just fine when I boot up Windows 10 rather than Ubuntu on the same machine.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would like you to read and follow all the directions for this post. It will have some directions for you to follow. Not all the directions will apply to you. If you don't understand something just ask and I will help you. You will need to be in Ubuntu for this to work. I look forward to your next post!


----------



## FinneganTimothy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey! I followed the instruction, and here are the output files:


```
[email protected]:~/Desktop/Wireless$ sudo ./wireless

Collecting Information

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp3s0    no wireless extensions.

Creating wifi.zip File:


  adding: wifi (deflated 68%)

List Wirelss Module
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)


List USB Ports
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f9:0059 Brother Industries, Ltd 
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 28de:1142  
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs Wireless Keyboard/Mouse
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 008 Device 002: ID 04d9:1603 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. Keyboard
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


Wireless Interfaces
wlx048d389c8d71  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"FinneganNetworkRenamed"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: CC:35:40:B0:CE:2F   
          Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-38 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:70   Missed beacon:0



kernel Name and System
Linux tim-System-Product-Name 4.4.0-42-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 23:11:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux



List Kernel Modules
Module                  Size  Used by
drbg                   32768  1
ansi_cprng             16384  0
ctr                    16384  2
ccm                    20480  2
appletalk              36864  0
ipx                    28672  0
p8023                  16384  1 ipx
p8022                  16384  1 ipx
psnap                  16384  2 ipx,appletalk
llc                    16384  2 p8022,psnap
binfmt_misc            20480  1
rtl8xxxu               73728  0
arc4                   16384  2
rtl8192cu              69632  0
rtl_usb                20480  1 rtl8192cu
rtl8192c_common        53248  1 rtl8192cu
rtlwifi                77824  3 rtl_usb,rtl8192c_common,rtl8192cu
mac80211              737280  4 rtl8xxxu,rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu
cfg80211              565248  2 mac80211,rtlwifi
kvm                   540672  0
irqbypass              16384  1 kvm
nvidia_uvm            696320  0
crct10dif_pclmul       16384  0
crc32_pclmul           16384  0
nvidia_modeset        745472  4
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1
snd_hda_codec_via      24576  1
aesni_intel           167936  4
aes_x86_64             20480  1 aesni_intel
snd_hda_codec_generic    77824  1 snd_hda_codec_via
lrw                    16384  1 aesni_intel
snd_hda_intel          40960  5
snd_hda_codec         135168  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel
snd_hda_core           73728  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel
gf128mul               16384  1 lrw
snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm               106496  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core
glue_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel
nvidia              10076160  83 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
snd_seq_midi           16384  0
snd_seq_midi_event     16384  1 snd_seq_midi
ablk_helper            16384  1 aesni_intel
snd_rawmidi            32768  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq                69632  2 snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_device         16384  3 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_midi
snd_timer              32768  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
usblp                  20480  0
snd                    81920  21 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device
soundcore              16384  1 snd
cryptd                 20480  2 aesni_intel,ablk_helper
joydev                 20480  0
input_leds             16384  0
drm                   364544  3 nvidia
edac_mce_amd           24576  0
edac_core              53248  0
serio_raw              16384  0
i2c_piix4              24576  0
shpchp                 36864  0
k10temp                16384  0
fam15h_power           16384  0
asus_atk0110           20480  0
mac_hid                16384  0
8250_fintek            16384  0
wmi                    20480  0
parport_pc             32768  1
ppdev                  20480  0
lp                     20480  0
parport                49152  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc
autofs4                40960  2
hid_generic            16384  0
usbhid                 49152  0
hid                   118784  2 hid_generic,usbhid
pata_acpi              16384  0
psmouse               126976  0
ahci                   36864  3
pata_atiixp            16384  0
r8169                  81920  0
libahci                32768  1 ahci
mii                    16384  1 r8169
fjes                   28672  0
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Have a look at what this user over at git made it might work.

https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes


----------



## FinneganTimothy (Sep 11, 2016)

wmorri said:


> Hi, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. Have a look at what this user over at git made it might work.
> 
> https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes


This custom driver seems to have resolved my issue in its entirety. I'm getting the same internet speed on Ubuntu as I have been on Windows 10. Thank you so much!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Your welcome! I'm glad I could help.


----------

